

Don’t trust Google - twapi
http://rushyo.com/42bit/?p=54

======
chrisbroadfoot
Seems to be down. Cache:

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://rushyo.com/42bit/%3Fp%3D54&hl=en&strip=1)

~~~
hsmyers
even cache is down--- use the text link instead...

------
robwgibbons
Dead link!

~~~
wyclif
"...but perhaps you should trust Google for your uptime."

